# IVF in Essex (BBC doc)



## Clairebren (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm a researcher for the BBC in London. We're working on a short film about IVF treatment on the NHS. I'm keen to speak to someone who has been affected by cuts to NHS fertility services in the Essex region - particularly North Essex and Mid Essex were CCGs are cutting services altogether. 

Are you going through treatment there - or have you gone through treatment in the past? How do you feel about the cuts to services? What impact will it have on couples with fertility issues in the area?

My email is [email protected] By contacting me you are in no way committing to taking part in the programme. I'm just keen to have a chat about people's experiences.

Hope to hear from you,
Claire


----------

